# Sawtooth, the never-ending prop!



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

*Sawtooth, the Pumpkin King.*

Sawtooth has been completed...at least for now. I'll grunge up and tear the cloth a bit more, but that can wait until fall. :jol:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

That's impressive. What's he made out of?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

He's fantastic!


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh my god, that's amazing. It's beautiful. What a great look.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ryan Wern said:


> That's impressive. What's he made out of?


Here's his progress thread, Ryan - well worth a read through.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26589

This guy turned out beautifully, Jack. Love the face, love those creepy hands, everything about him is all good


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sawtooth looks fantastic.. Great job


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

wow he is amazing! i wish i could do something like that!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you for the kind words everyone!



Ryan Wern said:


> That's impressive. What's he made out of?


Ryan, thanks and the prop is made from paper mache. The body is formed over a PVC armature so I can take him apart for storage. Not sure I'd build my next one this way (I have one or two more planned for next year...maybe), but I learned something about the mache process every time I worked on it.

Here is the link to the build thread: http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26589


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks awesome!


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

That rocks


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Jack, all I can say is WOW!!! I don't know how I managed to miss this thread, but you did a fantastic job on him!!! Wish I would have caught this thread from the beginning!!


----------



## jmarkc (May 31, 2011)

This is a fantastic prop! Well done!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

He is great!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That came out great!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. Still looking at the burlap and cheesecloth and wanting to grunge it up or darken it more.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

That looks very professional.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Very professional looking! I would say it looks less home made and more "store bought", but you can't get that quality with a store bought prop!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

That is at a DISNEY level. You are going to have great HALLOWEEN.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Amazing! Wow..nice job.!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow. That is just amazing. You are very talented!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very impressive...love it!!!


----------



## nikjay (Jul 10, 2011)

Very nice! The body and hands look great.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

This is sooooo great! The scale, detail, craftsmanship, everything just perfect. Props like these get me so excited for the season.


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Awesome! Sometimes I cant believe that the props shown here! Always creative and beautifuly done!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

nikjay said:


> Very nice! The body and hands look great.


Thank you! I had hoped to add more wasted muscle tissue to the body as I was making it, but got impatient to finish it.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I love his pose. Sawtooth is one menacing looking guy!


----------

